# My Spooky Town Collection



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Wow! You hit the ground running! Great job on the environment. Can't believe it's your first year. 

I'm really impressed with the morbid manor. Actually, the buildings you selected with remind of the earlier Spooky Town stuff we started with. A little more stripped down and creepy!

You do realize this is a sickness though, right?


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow, thoses are amazing looking! Great start!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Really looks great! The lighting is perfect.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Very nice! Are those new for 2011? I have tried not to look this year because I am determined not to buy any new pieces, but those are great! I agree, much like the older pieces before ST got so "cartoony" looking. And, yes, as GG said, it's a sickness! I sold off a good part of my collection last year, simply because I had no more room to store them.
Enjoy!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

That's definitely on my bucket list!


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow iam wishing i had that!!, where do u start ? And where do u get those ? Love it truly awesome


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Fantastic display setup. Your pieces fit well together.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Very nice! I also love the lighting! I think I have to start collecting these......everytime I see someone post pics of them I want them more and more!


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

That looks very cool


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Your set-up looks so cool - man I want to put my pieces out now...


----------



## brees86 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey Gobby - Yes, I can feel the sickness already! I picked up Broomstick Manor and the Gothic Mansion at Michaels, but really wanted a third mansion. I found a few websites with selections from previous years and chose Morbid Manor as #3 and I'm real happy with it! I now have several more on my "wish list"!

Madame - Morbid Manor was (I think) in the 2009 collection. The Gothic Mansion and Broomstick Manor are currently for sale at Michaels, though I'm not sure whether or not they were available in previous years. All three are really nice pieces though.

Kingcoop - I started with a couple trips to Michaels with 40% off coupons that you can print from their website. I got the Gothic Mansion and Broomstick Manor, several packs of tombstones, the foam blocks, and the mossy mat. I ordered Morbid Manor online. There is a huge collection of Spooky Town pieces available online, but only a few pieces at Michaels. Prices are also higher at Michaels unless you use their coupons.

The two vendors that seem to have the best collections are:

Lemax Villiage Collectibles
http://www.lemaxvillages.com/servlet/the-Lemax-Spooky-Town-Houses/Categories

and

eHobbyTools (best shipping price)
http://ehobbytools.com/contents/en-us/d24_spooky_town.html

Thanks for the great comments! By the way, the lighting is also a Spooky Town accessory. I mounted two of the LED lights over the top of my display with velcro (it's currently on a baker's rack-type shelf in my study).


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks great, very spooky! I wish it was a real town just think how fun that would be to walk through!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

We started with two houses and a fountain (which looked just ridiculous together, but the fountain was too cool to pass up.) I *think* we're up to about 20 now. The neighbourhood is getting kinda crowded.

Lemax needs a new, really nice classic castle.


----------



## Joey_Munster (May 25, 2011)

Great start!







Welcome to the sickness!







I am currently working on my village which is 20 feet long and includes a home made castle and an ocean. It's all in my attic so I am on hold while the attic remains too hot to work in at the moment.









ehobby has the best prices on line. You can also find lots of stuff at http://www.houseoftam.com/. I have bought lots of my collection from them.


----------



## Joey_Munster (May 25, 2011)

GobbyGruesome said:


> We started with two houses and a fountain (which looked just ridiculous together, but the fountain was too cool to pass up.) I *think* we're up to about 20 now. The neighbourhood is getting kinda crowded.
> 
> Lemax needs a new, really nice classic castle.


Have you seen Black Castle? It's from 2009.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

ˆThat's not bad! I'll have to look around for that! Thanks Joey! (Love to see your custom castle when you get your layout done.)


----------



## Hoopah1972 (Jul 4, 2011)

How do you do the bushes? Something you can buy?


----------



## Joey_Munster (May 25, 2011)

Hoopah1972 said:


> How do you do the bushes? Something you can buy?


You can buy them at your local hobby shop or you can go to Michael's and look for the isle that sells moss. They have bags of the stuff. They usually carry two or three different shades from green to brown.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Very impressive, I look forward to seeing what you do next year. Cheers


----------

